# The ComeBacKid85 Report



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 2, 2019)

Starting from a clean slate. Everything before was practice. Shit just got real! 34yrs old 5’10” 185lbs. My first goals are 200lb everything. My weight, and max bench,squat,and deadlift. Definitely working mainly out of garage gym but will join outside gym in the future. I have a Gold’s Gym starter bench and bar with 110 lbs on it. But I’m repping the hell out of that for now. I will post some pics soon. Going to buy some plates ASAP then I will be able to post up some numbers. Any advice on where to get cheaper plates would be much appreciated. I got shorter 100lb barbell different size. Update soon. You guys all have inspired me sooooo much so far I figured the least I could do is share my story and try to encourage someone else.


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2019)

Facebook marketplace will have lots of stuff from local people.

$1 per lb is about the average cost of new plates. About half that is good for used.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 7, 2019)

Checked local. Nobody had anything bigger than 25lb close by. Small city close by has a target 8$ over priced on one 35lb plate. No thank you!  Had buddy get them online. Cap brand good price free shipping. Smelled like a deal. Got them in the gym tonight. So total weight I have on 2” bar 180lb. Deadlifted it for 8,9,10,10,8,9. Feels great. Gets heavy quick in my hands like I can barely hang on but I don’t let go. I got glove /wraps but not the kind that go around bar. I want my hands stronger not tie weight to me. I’m using my old belt. Gold’s too. Had to dust her off. Got a pinch in right shoulder at the top of front felt lifts. I’ve been doing a bunch of trigger point therapy with it and extra stretching besides my full body everyday routine. So for now using 20lb rubber bands for strengthening it. Isn’t too bad and I keep getting stronger everywhere so go baby go. Will go to the chiropractor in the future.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 7, 2019)

Seen a good thread on where and what blood work to have done before ever starting a cycle. So hope to make contact with them this Friday and get all set up. That will be money well spent. Excited to see where I’m at numbers wise, and can’t wait to feel even better yet.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 7, 2019)

Are we talking Olympic style weights, or something different?


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 9, 2019)

Olympic for sure. Got good deals online. As long as you can get free delivery it’s a good deal.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 9, 2019)

Today’s dead lift with 180lb 10,10,8,10,10. I will get more today. Beauty of the home gym. 187lb on the scale once a week weigh in. I will keep posting. It’s been a challenge to eat as much as I need to. I have to write it down and watch videos of huge dudes. It helps haha. Been living on this forum. Haven’t watched any videos in a week. That’s is strange my wife says. All you guys are great keep up the good work. Hope to have some bigger numbers tonight and if I can figure out how some pics.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 10, 2019)

These will be my before pics


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 10, 2019)

Black Fridays coming up too. Few years ago I got over 700 lbs in plates. Most gold's gym style. For under 400. You have to find good shipping deals if you can't go pick it up. That's where you will get killed.

Found the deals on eBay, even though most of it shipped from a Walmart distribution center somewhere. Doesn't make any difference to me. If it fits on the bar I'm good.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 10, 2019)

Today then working backwards. 
Deadlifts 180lb 10,10,8,10,10,8,10,7
with 20lb band delt front lifts 25,25,25,30,25,30 delt side lifts 20,25,30,25,27,25 laying on back front leg lifts 60,65,70,70
friday barbell curls 70lb 8sets of 10. Single arm behind the head dumbbell extension 20lb 17,15,16,15,12,12,12 sit ups 30,40,38,30,30,30,30
thursday bench120lb 10,15,16,16,130lb-12,10,10,15,12,8,8 bent lat barbell row130lb 15,15,15,15,15,15,10,100lb 20,20,20,15,25 leg kickbacks for glute 7sets of 60. The rest is like that just less weight and reps haha.  Ready to change routine. That’s the report. Keep up the great work fellas. Stay Pumped !


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 10, 2019)

As you can see I’m starting with no back. I will always be able to look back at this and remember how unhappy I was at this size.  For as long as I can as strong as I can be I’m getting FRICKIN HUGE!!!! And when the numbers say stop I will and look like Dave Palumbo haha. Dude still looks great.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 17, 2019)

I see from the other brother who I’m following. I need to post stats more often. Will help my accountability. Screwed up a few different goals over last week. 
11-11
incline bench100lb-20, 150lb no way without a spot. Unracked it just a little up and down for the feel. 130lb10,8,10,10
flat bench 130lb 4-10
flys with bands 6-60
single arm tri ext.20lb3-15,3-12,15
ab side lifts. Like with a db but balancing a med. barbell not Olympic. 50lb 10,15,20,4-25
cal,fat,car,fib,pro 3,540,148,334,39,228


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 17, 2019)

11-12

deadlifts180. 10,7,10,10,7,7
bent row150. 6-10
pulldowns with bands 5-60
pull backs bands 6-60
lfll lying front leg lifts 30,30,3-60
shrugs 150. 10 110lb 40,40 120lb 3-20 

4360,237,373,23,259


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 17, 2019)

11-13
sqt120. 4-20
leg ext.55lb 30,40,65lb 5-30
leg curls40lb 7-25
calf raises 70lb 8 sets all out not counting 
bb curl 70lb 4-10
3932,101,536,52,229


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 17, 2019)

11-14 
incline b130. 7,7,12,12,7
flat b150. 5,7,9,7,7 
flys 4-60
ab side 50. 6-25 
sit ups4-30,20
tri ext. 20. 12,12,3-15
3,796,130,403,50,274


11-15
super shit day. 
Deadlifts 180. 5-10
row150. 6-10
rest screwed no numbers


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 17, 2019)

11-16

sqt130. 20,20,14,20
leg ext.75. 20,25,25,3-30
leg curls50. 15,20,23,25,20
bb curls70. 4-10,7
calf raises130lb 1-20
3620,185,358,35,242 

well I’m all caught up. Any advice and criticism is welcome. UG Rocks!!!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 19, 2019)

Results from test


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 27, 2019)

Studying a lot on technique and just everything bodybuilding. Dorian Yates is amazing. Never herd of the negative of a lift before. Was taught push and breath out and suck in when the bar drops. I like it total control. Thought I had good form before. Yeah not so much. Went way lighter this past week and it felt great. I never did warm up sets ever. Now I understand it’s importance. Holidays been crazy so only been getting the most important lifts in. Bench,squats,dead’s, and sit ups. My fitness pal is working great I eat almost all the same few things boring but I like it. Always over 3300 cal, and getting cleaner with the choices. Taking two rest days on this new schedule I’m putting together cuz I’m joining a real gym Buddy I’m excited. Time to up faze this experiment haha. Anytime fitness will have to do for now. Next week after holiday I will go sign up. Then it’s just pain and gains baby. Post when I got something. Kill It!!!!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Nov 30, 2019)

11-30
incline bench 3-10
flat bench 3-10
incline db 3-10
flat dB flys 2-13
seated pull backs 3-10 cable 
lat pull down machine 3-10
close grip lat pull down cable 3-10
t-bar row 3-10. 
Super wrecked! Can’t wait to go back tomorrow. It’s my pops gym and it’s far so I will have to join a closer gym and visit his when I need beat up! Sat and sun is the plan when I can  Kill It!


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 4, 2019)

Good work brother


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Dec 11, 2019)

Did a week at anytime fitness. It went great went up in strength every time I lift. It was all faith at first. I’ve always been small can’t get bigger was stuck in my head. Now I know that’s not true. I’m getting bigger every week. Stomach bumped up a bit. No big deal still training core. Was doing a couple hundred leg kicks eod cut that out for the last three weeks or so,but I think I’ll work that back in. Bloated , chubby I can handle but can’t get fat!!! So went to get ready to become a member and wifey say would you hold off a few weeks. I said no I will die for this shit. NO MISSING HAHA. She said ok merry x mas. She got me 8wks at the nicest gym, that’s almost done being built. Been open couple months but adding a pool. Nothing like hitting some steam or hot tub after pumping. I’m giddy lol. Shes ruthless when it comes to business and sweet to Us. Perfect combo. Can’t wait to start. First thing tomorrow I’m going to get registered. Last day at anytime I did 25-10,30-10,35-20,40-10 alternating dB curls superset triceps cable downs. Definitely a personal record PR! My recovery between sets is way better 2mins and pump. I’m getting compliments all the time.  My wife said damn Dad you got some boody on that ass! She was so trances she quit making sense haha. One of the best thing I every did. Start the ComeBack and join the UG. Bang It!!!


----------



## CJ (Dec 11, 2019)

Hope Santa puts a "how to make paragraphs" guide in your stocking this year. HO HO HOOOO!!!  :32 (17):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Dec 12, 2019)

Something hit me and said you need to deadlift. Then learn to indent for paragraphs lol. Went out to garage. 130lb -10 warm up. 150-10,180-10. Took the pup out. Then hit 10 more super controlled. It felt great, fulling enjoying this pump!!!


----------



## Jin (Dec 12, 2019)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> Something hit me and said you need to deadlift. Then learn to indent for paragraphs lol. Went out to garage. 130lb -10 warm up. 150-10,180-10. Took the pup out. Then hit 10 more super controlled. It felt great, fulling enjoying this pump!!!



You get a pump from deadlifts?

good on you. Never me.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Dec 13, 2019)

Jin said:


> You get a pump from deadlifts?
> 
> good on you. Never me.



Must be cuz I’m still building my base. My whole lower back was pumped, and swollen. Made me feel huge. And I’m half your size. Pretty frickin awesome :32 (17):


----------



## CJ (Dec 13, 2019)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> Must be cuz I’m still building my base. My whole lower back was pumped, and swollen. Made me feel huge. And I’m half your size. Pretty frickin awesome :32 (17):



Maybe have someone knowledgeable critique your form. I'm not saying that it is, but it's possible that you're not as dialed in as you want, and putting unwanted extra stress on the lower back.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 18, 2019)

How is that new gym?  Is it as boss as you were expecting it to be?


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Dec 19, 2019)

New gym is crazy awesome!!! Going to get all I can out of it. 
 Saturday is weigh in day. I feel good ,and hitting all my marks. On my 3rd set of squats i hit 185lb 6x and some half’s after!!! First goal is 200 everything. I’m on the way. I’m sure I could deadlift 200 with straps, but would probably pull something. So going slow, sticking to the big lifts.
  Still no benching or pressing. Two weeks! I’m doing pt type movements on off days. It’s still a bit sore. Jumped in and went a bit too hard. I have all the time in the world. Hopefully next week can start small and get back at it. Hopefully 192 on Saturday. 
  For my form I’m watching videos from pros. I got no clue. I try and copy them. If it feels  strong and safe I do it that way. Seems lots of smart people do it a little different. Variety is good. I’ll post up when I got some new number. Have a regular physical I’m needing to schedule too. Should have some good news there soon.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Dec 21, 2019)

Weigh in day. 196.2 checked it twice!!! Wife bought me a Groupon deal for 8wks at the awesome gym for pennies. That’s my girl. Then I’ll be doing the more long term thing!!!        
  Super excited to lock down a routine. It’s hard changing things. I feel great, giving my shoulder one more wk off. I feeling no pain on the pt stuff so one more should do it. Then come back super light. 
  Hitting my nutrition numbers and fill bigger for sure. Stretching twice a day full body now to hopefully help with stretch marks! I truly believe it helps the muscles to form better. 
 Training I’m going to try 8wks of two lower and two upper days with one big core day. I’m doing some leg kicks and crunches eod now to help with the tummy and just to add over all body strength. Always warming up super light then 3sets of 10 for now. That’s all I got for now brothers. Planning on pics at the end of the 8wks!!! Keep Banging It!!!:32 (1):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Dec 23, 2019)

Went to pops gym for a visit yesterday. Killed upper body. I know I said I would wait but damn pier pressure!!!!!! I benched bam I’m waaaaaay stronger. Didn’t hit my goal 200 but 135-12,155-11,165-10 super controlled light weight. Dad was blown away and my boy too!!! Awesome just awesome. Lat pull down 3plates each side dad said give me one. No way I said! Come on ! Smashed one and did the Icelandic yah yah and another yah yah another. Got 6!damn that was great. I love it and the weight are pulling out family together. Hasn’t always been great. Thanks for all the motivation guys.  You really gave me what I needed to get the wheels moving. Now let’s shoot for the Moon! Keep Banging It!:32 (1):


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 23, 2019)

This is a fun thread, keep up the good work.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Dec 26, 2019)

First upper day of my 8wks test program. 
bb row 135-10,185-10,205-6,135-10!!! 205 that’s a record I think. Can’t remember totally. I was in the zone. It was 20kg bar. 45,25,10 on each side that’s 205 right!!! I can’t believe it. 
shrugs 115-10,165-10,185-10,
mach. Seated lat pd 90-10,140-10,10,10
db tri press 45-10,10,10,50-10
db row 35-10,10,10,50-10
cable front pd 50-10,60-8,50-8 drop40-3
cable tri pd 40-10,50-10,60-10
db laying pull over 35-10,30-10,25-10
db curls alt 35-10,8,30-9,25-10
thats it!!! Everything is bigger faster stronger and I appreciate all the support guys. :32 (19):


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 26, 2019)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> First upper day of my 8wks test program.
> bb row 135-10,185-10,205-6,135-10!!! 205 that’s a record I think. Can’t remember totally. I was in the zone. It was 20kg bar. 45,25,10 on each side that’s 205 right!!! I can’t believe it.
> shrugs 115-10,165-10,185-10,
> mach. Seated lat pd 90-10,140-10,10,10
> ...




Good Job bro


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Dec 28, 2019)

Weigh in day 197.2. Checked it twice. Seems high. Probably got another crap in the tank. 
 Killed lower yesterday. Didn’t want to ask for a spot so only squatted 134-10,155-10,165-10,135-10
deadlift 135-10,185-10,205-8,8. You guessed it that another 200 club record for The Kid bam! 
seated leg curl85-15,115-15,130-10
leg extension 115-10,10, 130-6
leg curl 80-12,11,12, 65-15
calf raise Mach. 270-20,290-30,310-15 mostly just bouncing. 
glute 90-10,10, 110-10 
Keep Bangin It!!! Need smelly salt Gibs haha I’ll get that 225:32 (2):


----------



## CJ (Dec 28, 2019)

Friends don't let friends bounce when doing calf exercises. :32 (10):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 4, 2020)

Weigh in day. 203.2 that’s heavy. Didn’t have to run to the crapper first thing so I was waiting to weigh. Couldn’t wait to long but ate breakfast. So that’s naked but probably a crap in the tank and a breakfast haha. Probably really 200lb. Another great week hit all my targets. Adding exercises as energy allows. Up to a hour and half usually. Recover in one min for must sets.  Heavy ones I take two or three. Deadlifted 205 for 3-8 strong!!! Lat rowed 205 a bit too but was sloppy had to drop down and get some good pumps. Ended the week up on all my exercises. Seems like two wks same strength. Then a little weaker for a wk. then stronger than before by 5lb or so. I love it. Feel great and can’t wait need patience haha. Thank you for all the support.:32 (20):


----------



## Slimandtrim (Jan 5, 2020)

Really nice work you're doing and obviously paying off, well done!!
The new year has started, always gives me a boost. Keep it going, nice thread


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 8, 2020)

Got two back teeth pulled yesterday. Been bugging me for months. As soon as it was trouble to eat that was it. Nothing stopping MY Gainz!!! Face is banging. Almost got my cals yesterday. Ice cream first day then a little egg the second. A drink or two of hot sauce. Licking salt. I’m starving to death!!! Down to 198lb. As soon as it’s better I’m eating my way to 250. All the while lifting to achieve Freak Monster status Oh Yeah!!!:32 (9):


----------



## CJ (Jan 8, 2020)

Ice cream!!! :32 (12)::32 (12)::32 (12):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 18, 2020)

Update two back teeth take about two wks for me to heal check! I’ve been eating for last four days. Ooh how I love you food. 200 true weigh in this morning. Felt I was pushing a bit hard so came down 10-20 lbs on my big lifts and concentrated on better quality and the negatives slow. Shrugging and deadlifting 205 like a boss no wraps.  My grip strength is slowly increasing. Mouth still a little sore but I’m 100 again. No chest rest of this routine. I want to bench soooo bad! So I need that shit totally healed so I can start all over again with it. I have all the time in the world! Plan is to eat bigger, train heavier, rest more the rest of this bulk run. Should be a big week. Pics at the end!!!:32 (1):


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 18, 2020)

Dental issues are the worst.  I have a freaking tooth ache today.  Glad you're feeling better


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 25, 2020)

Hit the scale right at 200.0. Not any bigger and I dropped my weights way down. Really focusing on the squeeze and control. Like warm up bb row 95. Felt great and I looked amazing. Adding in some reverse flys. Going to keep the weight down a little and reps up. 12-15 range for a wk or two then go back and see how my strength has improved. 
 Thank you all for the support :32 (1):


----------



## So1970 (Jan 25, 2020)

Read all 4 pages of this post.this is a great log very well written. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 25, 2020)

Nice, thats a good tactic that I should probably use, less weight more reps to trick the muscles! Then back to more weight less reps. Keep us posted as to strength gains!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 31, 2020)

Happy day for The Kid. Just signed contract for a year at the awesome GYM!!! Hell yeah wasn’t sure if the budget was gonna allow for it. Twice the price of the cheaper gyms in the area. So happy. 
 Leg day. Still a little sore from last time. They added new machines and I did 3 new ones. Trying for 4sets when I feel good. Did squats 135-10,185-10,8,5 deadlifts 135-10,185-10,10,8. Leg curls and extensions we 20lbs lighter. After calf raises 95lb 3-failure. Could barely walk. Only 1hr and 15mins total. Kept all my lifts intense. Wish I could’ve done more but super happy over all. Over 200lb for weight have the official tomorrow morning. 
 I LOVE THIS SPORT. IM GONNA BE HUGE :32 (19):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 2, 2020)

Yesterday was crazy, just got a ton of stuff done together as a family. It was awesome. Hit the scale at 208 BAM!!! That’s heavy. So busy yesterday I only popped once I’m good for three ed no prob.  Definitely have a crap or two in the tank but I’m on the moon. Feel great,look good, and I’m definitely getting stronger. Getting compliments from people in my life. Wow you can really tell your a lifter now lady said haha. Definitely want to keep the weights down another week. My mind muscle connection is getting better I can feel it. It’s like learning to draw using your feet. At first a disaster then with practice. Not so bad. Then your a foot artists haha. Still drinking coffee not pills. Definitely getting some bronkaid after a few weeks no caffeine at all and I prove to my self I have the discipline. I’m adding that in next caffeine stack. Diet is still meh hitting my cals and protein and the rest is meh. Need carbs eat carbs. 
 Couple days didn’t track my food on app my little red guy voice said your growing you don’t have to it’s ok. Then the other white guy voice pops in sounds like some loser undisciplined shit. Fuk that red guy track your food cuz you have to. If you want to Win. So first couple hiccups. Tired, not hungry blah blah blah. Haven’t missed any gym or food since teeth.
 I’m happy. I thank all you brothers on here. Your progress and comments help push me in the right direction. :32 (20):Let’s Do It !!!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 3, 2020)

Scale said 202 this morning hope that’s the new low. 
 2-3 lower day
sqt 135- 4x10
stiff leg dead’s 95-10,10,10-115-11,
leg ex. 115-10, 130-10 145-10,15
leg curls.65-4x10
hip add. 130-10, 145-10, 160-12,
hip abd. 130-10, 160-10, 175-23
glute 130- 4x10
calf raises 45-15, 70-15,20,15 
almost two hours exactly. Feel great and getting huge. :32 (19):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 8, 2020)

2-6-20
bb row 135-10,11,13,15
shrugs 135-10, 225-6,7,7,4
front p.d. 140-15,15,15 230-3
db pull over 35-10,10,10,12
wg pull d.60-10,10, 70-10
db tri press 60-8, 55-3x10
db row 40-12,12,12,15
reverse peck d 40-10, 55-10, 70-12
db curl 25-10,10,10,7
rope pd 40-10,13,13, 50-10
crunch machine 110-20,20,20

2-7-20
leg press 150-10, 190-15, 230-15, 270-16
leg curl 50-4x15
leg ex 130-15,15,15,12
glute 135-10, 110-15,15
 last couple days. My left tendon behind knee is tight. I stretch full body everyday and drink a gallon everyday. My muscles are getting bigger, and I can feel there’s a bunch of space in my legs to slam some meat on. Did the hot and cold thing like Thor. But in the shower then back yard laying and rolling in snow. Back in the hot shower. Hit gym right after, and it did feel great. I did no heavy lifts just in case. 
  Diet has been good. 199.8!!! I missed a few meals cuz of bdays. I knew it was coming. Must do better this wk!!! Come On Kid!!! More home cooking for sure. 
 I’m more cut and a little bigger muscle wise. Weights going back up tomorrow!!! Yeah Baby!!! It’s time to Grow!!! The End of Feb is when I will do my pics. Then switch it up for another 8-12 wk and get HUGE. UG Rocks :32 (9):


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 9, 2020)

Great job buddy


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 10, 2020)

last of my function/sleep meds! Cannabis has been a blessing for years. It’s time to take a break!!! Might do a thread on it. Has help me greatly, and wife approves. But I think it’s holding me back on Gainz!!! Heavy sigh


----------



## Jin (Feb 10, 2020)

Why do you think it’s holding back your gains?


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 11, 2020)

I’m a big supporter of cannabis for sure it’s good meds! I like to go fast and it’s a chill out kinda med. I think I would get more stuff done. My lungs would heal cuz I smoke it. It makes me not hungry. Did it my whole life 14- on. I’ve always been a guy who loves to learn. I want to see if I will learn more, faster, and how much more I retain. Kind of an experiment. 
  We shall see how it goes. Today is day one. Please pray of send positive vibes whatever your thing is. First couple days quitting cigs I was pretty crabby. Hopping this is different.  :32 (1):


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 11, 2020)

I had to put it aside several years ago because of the company I was working for. You'll get used to it.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 15, 2020)

2-15-20
 199.8 weigh in. Shit week. Good buddy filed for divorce. After the sheriffs leave from throwing her out. He goes across street to bring his pops pot roast dinner and he’s dead on the floor. 
 I’ve been being a jerk all short with everyone. Missed two days at the gym. Shit shit wk. just finished stretching. Starting five days a week now. Will do pictures next week end. 
 Going hard today. These things will pass and all will be better. :32 (1):


----------



## CJ (Feb 15, 2020)

Holy shit!

Sorry to hear about your buddy. Be a good friend.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 16, 2020)

202.8 weigh in! Feel good about weight. Upper went good was super into it. Strength just wasn’t their. Went hard and had a good time.      
  Our boy has been having a ruff spell too. Just fits for what looks like no reason, just have to love him threw it. Seems like there has been a dark cloud on everyone I know. It’s lifting for me. I can see the light and on my way back up. Has to be some rainy days to truly appreciate the sunny ones. 
 Have to break into the 210s soon. Let the stuffing begin haha. Hope strength comes back soon. Barely rowed 185 on bb. Crazy heavy today. Thank you to all who were thinking of me. UG Rocks :32 (10):


----------



## Boytoy (Feb 16, 2020)

You buddy kill himself?


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 17, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> You buddy kill himself?


I sure hope not. Only one I got haha. He found his father dead. Lived across the street. Super close. In the country too. It was his only neighbor. Just after fighting with crazy soon to be ex wife.then sheriff hauled her off. Found just after.... super sad praying for him. Let him know I’m here but not bugging him either. I can’t imagine


----------



## tinymk (Feb 17, 2020)

Keep your head up and your wits about you brother.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 19, 2020)

I’m too happy. My buddy finally called me. We had been texting, but we both are big talkers. Once we get on the phone it’s gonna be a couple hours. He’s doing great!!! 
 I couldn’t believe it. He said the gravity of his dads death hadn’t set in but he did cry a few times. He kids were out in the car. When he walked in and found him. He was awarded everything in court. She even has to pay child support. 50$ token amount, but he still won it. That never happens in these parts. Got the kids open in-rolled in a way better school, than the district they live. Just awesome! So happy for my Man! 
 I would be balling on the floor for a week! So I asked him. What happened in his heart. He just said right at the moment you think your gonna crack! The Lord gives you a tremendous strength to endure!!! Hell of a man! Thats why he’s one of my few friends. No time for Losers. :32 (20):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 24, 2020)

Sorry I’m late. Had the funeral Saturday, then came home to a plumbing issue. All is well and resolved. 208.6 weigh in. Full of water and a crap in the tank. 
 Everything going well. Ready to push to the next level. Got the feel of things. Now it’s time to widen this base I’m building!!! Post more numbers tomorrow. Just more pics for tonight. :32 (19):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 24, 2020)

Sideways!!!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 24, 2020)

10char


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 24, 2020)

Definitely some nice development in your pecs and arms. And your back is DEFINITELY wider. Well done man!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 24, 2020)

10char


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 24, 2020)

10char


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Feb 24, 2020)

203 dry and empty this morning. So what’s next? It’s time to get huge. Going to keep bulking. 12wks of push/pull/legs. I think I’m ready for 6days a wk. if I need skip one to heal I will. Healthier food, and lots of it. 
 Jin told one of the new guys something that hit home for me. It’s not how much you lift it’s how you work the muscle. So I’m keeping the weights comfortable, but staying intense. 
 Going off all stims for as long as I can. Just water and juice. Clean my receptors off. Attitude, rest, and life stress all doing great. I feel GRRRREAT. Ready for this next cycle. 
 New goals. 215 dry and my strength to keep climbing. You all are all big inspiration through your stories and pics. Thank you. Keep up the good work. 
No Worries I won’t do any more dumb food post Jin lol. :32 (18):


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 26, 2020)

Good job, brother.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 1, 2020)

New check in days will be Tuesday . I’m doing push/pull/leg repeat. Rest days are Tuesday and Wednesday. Full days with my son. 204.2 buck naked haha. I feel great. Wife said legs are coming in. Strength seems to be plateaued right now. I’m getting sore and recovering. So I know there is new muscle being built. So this Tuesday will be one wk done. I will do pics again at the end of this 12wk bulk. Trying to get Huge!!!:32 (1):


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 1, 2020)

Good progress CBK!!!! Keep kicking ass in the gym bro!!!!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 4, 2020)

Weigh in 207.2
 he’ll yeah on IM ON THE WAAAAAY!!! Was scared I was stuck at 200! Feel good. 
sqt 8,8,5,8
leg curl 10x4
leg ext 10x4
hip abd 4x15
hip add 15,10,10
glute 15x4
leg press 10x4 
calf raise 10,15,13,20
Pull day-
bb row 10x4
deads 10x4
bb curl 10x4
shrugs 10x4
db rows 10x4
wide grip pull down 10x3
Push day-
peck deck 10x4
decline press machine 10x4
incline press machine 10x4
lat raise machine 11,11,11,15
tri press machine 10,10,10, 13
shoulder press machine 10,10,10,15
side lateral raise dB 15,10,10,10
 those are the basics of my new days. If I feel good I add some in. More reps even extra lifts some days. I’m trying to get huge. I’m going to eat my way out of this rut. 215lb here we come baby :32 (9):YEAH BUDDY !!!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 11, 2020)

203.6 weigh in
 I don’t care what the scale says. I’m huge, all my clothes are tighter!!! I can definitely see a difference now. Just a few months consistently, and I’m really pumped by the progress. 
 Yesterday was first day lifting from home. I’m taking two wks off from public places. Just to be safe. 
 I used straps for the first time. I got a good pump.  Thought my forearm skin might rip! JK haha. 
 Going for high volume these two wks. Then super heavy for the rest of this 12wk bulk. Something like 5x20. Let’s Get It!!!:32 (9):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 18, 2020)

Sorry I’m late. Weigh in 205.4lb. Feeling good for not being in the gym for a week and half. It’s killing me. Didn’t even talk to people but I miss it so bad. Can’t wait to get back in there. 
 Killing it at home for now. Sticking to the schedule and just doing what I can find for those days. Definitely doing higher volume. Still getting nice and sore. Healing good and looking great. 
 Trying to not go under 205lb. Home cooking is helping. No bloat and starting some cardio. Thinking all out on the elliptical 5mins a day for five days. I hope you all are in good health and your families as well. :32 (19):


----------



## DEADlifter (Mar 25, 2020)

5min/day x 5days!  B-R-O, you're gonna be shredded!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 31, 2020)

Missed last weeks check in. Been really consumed with the new news. Trying to keep my mind off of things by staying busy. 
 It’s been really hard to get as much as I want don’t with the weights I have. Had a really great routine, and now I have to get used to this new one for the time being. Anyways enough bitching. Last week was 202.2. Been eating plenty, but due to shopping situation I’m having trouble eating as much as I was before. 208.2lbs today. Had a crap in the tank and a little latter weigh in. Some water. :32 (18):
  I look good and feel great. That’s what really matters. I’m doing 3 sets instead of 4. Just going on feel for reps. Lighter weights here at home. So super high rep. Been getting some really good sore spells after lifting. 
 One problem is I’m not staying out in garage. I come in between sets and then get pulled away by something. I can’t wait for this to be over. Really working on mind muscle connection. One cool thing is there is no ego at all. I’m way more inspired when at the gym and seeing everyone. At the house you can just really focus and don’t have to worry someone is losing their shit in the corner staring at you. Like Gibs haha. :32 (18):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Mar 31, 2020)

Trying to get Huge Bud!!!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 3, 2020)

212.0 You better believe it Baby!!! I was 217 all day yesterday.Staying super hydrated. I know it’s 8lbs per gallon. Dry after crap this morning. 212 feels like I’ve been fighting to get over 210 forever. I’m not going back. Just went shopping and were stocked up again. Bring on 220lbs baby. 
 I’m really focusing on nutrition and hydration right now. Have been kind of skating. Not writing all my meals down,skipping meals and drinking pop. This is serious business and IM TRYING TO GET HUGE BUD!!! 
 No bullshit, was just about to pull the trigger on my first cycle. I heard a pod cast from a pro and, I really think staying natural first couple years is best. If my base is super strong and I’m fully developed. I will literally explode when I do my first cycle. 
 I’m pretty sure I will love it and it will be a match made in a lab not Heaven haha. 
 Workouts are starting to get better too. Haven’t really started cardio. Doing family walks with the pup after dinner.Learning so much. 
 Really have been stuck on you tube watching virus shit!!! I’m over it. Haven’t been on here enough. 
Thank you to everyone who has helped me and been inspiring. Let’s Crush 2020 Yeaaaah Baby!!!


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m Huge Bud!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 4, 2020)

ever though of trying to get a lil more defined instead of bigger? this is constructive my man no harm cause im a lil guy ....but i think if u tried to get more mind muscle connection and tried to get separation u would look a lot bigger then what the scale says...i think too many people put too much stock in the scale...i know cause im one of them but over three months i notices that my weight changed 0 but i lost an inch on my waist and gained an inch up top...so i am bigger just not heavier...i know it doesnt make sense to me either but...just giving you something to think about but keep up the great work but 30 lbs in 3 months...ur killing it brother great job.... i think im just hating cause i can get defined but cant gain weight....lol..people always think i weigh more then 190 being 6 ft tall though but im not damn it...i want to get over 200 so bad..and cj put me d with the fit bod app and it really helps me choose what im going to eat next for the day


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 8, 2020)

219.2 FRICKIN HUGE!!! I feel great. Thank for advice brother. I’m going for 250 lean. I will always be going by feel. I fell great getting bigger. I was stuck in a rut for awhile. Eating my way to the top. Watching all the pros and listening on hear to my bros. 
 Training core hard. Want to keep waist small as I continue to get big. Training hard on days I feel it and resting hard on days I feel it! Haha nightly walks with whole family for cardio. Haven’t started elliptical 5 min per day yet it’s coming. Knees has been a little sore it don’t care though. Couple ib and keep it moving.  
 Everyone gets older and breaks down. At least I will look like a statue lol. Got a brother who takes 4 every 4 hrs looks like shit haha. 
stay healthy everyone and keep killing it anyway you can. :32 (10):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 15, 2020)

211.6 feeling great, and getting compliments. Training is the same. Added athlean x 22days to a six pack. Really awesome. Have been training core, but nothing like this. 
 Dropping all my weight and really focusing on mind muscle connection per brother on here’s recommendation. I know I can get big as I want by just eating. So the fear that I’ll be small forever has subsided. Really want to chop bf down and add some serious quality. 
 It’s warming up here in the Midwest so homestead work is on. Swopped two workout days for digging all day. Should have some sweet pic in no time.
 I appreciate all the motivation, and inspiration. Keep rocking it out UG!!!:32 (9):


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 21, 2020)

It’s been a great experience doing this first thread. I want to keep it fresh so this is last entry. Will be starting a new one soon. I wanted to get huge! And I did!  Now it’s about quality! Next thread will be focused on that. 
  209.8lb Still feel great. Haven’t been tracking every meal. Fricking slacker haha. Crazy sore hands and arms from all the digging.  It makes me happy cuz I know when it heals. My grip strength will be better. Staying stocked on food and playing safe. Staying home and limited travel. 
 I hope all you brothers and sisters stay healthy and have an abundance of GAINZ. Until next thread peace, love, and pumps your bro, THE COMEBACKID!!!:32 (1):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 21, 2020)

ComeBacKid85 said:


> 211.6 feeling great, and getting compliments. Training is the same. Added athlean x 22days to a six pack. Really awesome. Have been training core, but nothing like this.
> Dropping all my weight and really focusing on mind muscle connection per brother on here’s recommendation. I know I can get big as I want by just eating. So the fear that I’ll be small forever has subsided. Really want to chop bf down and add some serious quality.
> It’s warming up here in the Midwest so homestead work is on. Swopped two workout days for digging all day. Should have some sweet pic in no time.
> I appreciate all the motivation, and inspiration. Keep rocking it out UG!!!:32 (9):


once you start to feel the mind muscle connection is when u take it to new levels


----------

